# CHON - Can't Wait tabs?



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 25, 2015)

So, I'm sure these aren't a thing yet as the album just dropped yesterday, but I'm looking for a tab for "Can't Wait" by CHON. My band is really looking to cover it some time, but we aren't good enough to pick out Erick and Mario's extravagant playing by ear.


----------



## WaffleTheEpic (Mar 27, 2015)

Bump?


----------

